

Stroustrup: C++ is a waste of time - psibi
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~chuck/jokepg/joke_19980216_01.txt

======
vsbuffalo
This is a well-known hoax: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/648998/is-c-a-
waste-of-ti...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/648998/is-c-a-waste-of-
time)

Personally, I still found it enjoyable to read. It raises some real problems
with C++.

------
Doublon
Nice file name. 'joke_19980216_01.txt'

------
elipsey
funny. i was totally trolled for the first paragraph or two.

did anyone else immediately have to go check how big hello world builds?

elipse@lappy:~/Desktop$ echo "#include<iostream> using namespace std; int
main() { cout << \"hello world\"; } " > hello.cpp elipse@lappy:~/Desktop$ g++
hello.cpp elipse@lappy:~/Desktop$ ls -lh a.out -rwxr-xr-x 1 elipse elipse 8.8K
Dec 6 13:46 a.out elipse@lappy:~/Desktop$

not half a meg, but still kinda big if you stop and think about it, but the c
way with printf was only a couple of hundred bytes smaller...

------
resu
Can't tell if serious...

~~~
adamnemecek
Yeah, I'm not sure I understand what he's trying to say.

EDIT: Oh, I just read the url.

------
michaelochurch
Clear hoax, but I do find it interesting, because C++ engineers do seem to be
outearning people in more high-level languages, which is surprising not
because it's low-level but because it's a _bad_ language at its level of
abstraction (C, on the other hand, fits its level well). I don't know of
anyone cracking $250k in anything other than C++ (usually in low-latency
trading) or Java.

It does seem, for now, that using a painful language increases one's
compensation potential at least at the high end. I suspect that that will
change in the future, but it may not happen quickly.

